# Will a master cylinder for an 89 Stanza work on a 91?



## NOBR8KSS (Nov 8, 2004)

Found this on Ebay:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...tem=7910176623&category=33566&sspagename=WD1V

nothing for a 91 that I could find. I tried to find info on the part # with no success. It looks the same as my 91 except the fluid level sensor appears to be replaceable on this one.

Can anyone confirm that I can use this master cylinder?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

if you notice on the far right there is a "1", meaning 1" bore, for 90,91,92 the 1" bore is for a car that has ABS, I'll bet if you look on your master it will have a 15/16". (90 was the new model year) Did that help or confuse?


----------



## NOBR8KSS (Nov 8, 2004)

SPEEDO said:


> if you notice on the far right there is a "1", meaning 1" bore, for 90,91,92 the 1" bore is for a car that has ABS, I'll bet if you look on your master it will have a 15/16". (90 was the new model year) Did that help or confuse?


I went ahead and went with the safe bet and got a new replacement from Advance...$112. Also adjusted the booster output rod and the rear drums and bled the system with some Valvoline Synpower DOT 4. The brakes are working better then ever now...and the brake warning light is OFF!


----------

